# FS: 55 gallon bow front corner tank setup ( tank, top, stand and heater $350 )



## H .

Selling one 55 gallon bow front corner tank setup. ( tank, glass top and stand )

$350. *NOW $300*


















PM please.

Thanks,

H.


----------



## JTang

Great Deal for a Cool Looking Tank! Too bad I'm already out of room!


----------



## H .

Thanks. I just added an eheim 250W heater as free to this setup.


----------



## H .

Weekend bump! $300!


----------



## malibu aka justinking

so tempting


----------



## kevin22

seen this tank, with a good wipe, it's mint condition


----------



## H .

Price dropped to $300


----------



## H .

pending. thanks


----------



## H .

SOLD. thanks


----------

